# Arctic Accelero Extreme Plus ii auf einer MSI Gaming Z 1070



## MajorMuskel (15. August 2019)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Forum, 
ich habe heute eine sehr unübliche Frage wie ich denke, ich hoffe ich kriege alles voreinander. (Bilder sind im Anhang, für bessere Verständlichkeit meiner Frage.)

Ich hab letztens bei meinem Bruder einen "Arctic Accelero Extreme ii Plus" gefunden der noch auf einer alten 560 GTX gebaut war und diesen bereits dort abgebaut. Momentan habe ich selbst eine MSI Gaming Z 1070 hier. 
Da möchte ich nun gern den Kühler montieren, allerdings steht der nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste, natürlich aufgrund des Alters. Nun habe ich nach neueren Lüftern der Reihe gesehen um zu sehen welche Lochabstände die 1070 hat und ob es dazu passt. 
Tatsächlich, beim Accelero iii steht der selbe Lochabstand beim aüßeren Loch von 58,4mm. Dementsprechend könnte ich also den Lüfter montieren.
Des weiteren habe ich nach den Spacern geguckt. Beim Accelero ii liegen 3,0mm und 4,5mm Spacer bei. Diese würde ich etwas abpfeilen bis sie 2,5mm messen. (Weil beim Accelero iii steht das die 1070 bei selben Lochabstand die 2,5mm Spacer benötigen - 1) oder kann ich die irgendwo bestellen?)

Nun stellt sich mir aber die nächste Frage.  Die MSI Gaming Z 1070 hat bereits eine Plate auf den Ram Modulen und einen Heatsink auf den VRM's (Voltage Regulation Moduls / Spannungswandlern). - siehe Bild

Ich hatte mir nun vorgenommen die Plate auf den Rams abzubauen und dort die Heatsinks des Accelero ii zu montieren, dafür wollte ich mir bei Amazon die Wärmeleitpads (siehe Bild) von Arctic kaufen und diese zuschneiden, jedoch wollte ich den Heatsink auf den VRM's gern belassen, weil ich mir dort wegen der Kühlung nicht sicher bin und die bereits verbaute Kühllösung recht solide wirkt.

Nun zu der Frage, 2) macht dieses ganze Unterfangen Sinn? Bin mit den Temps die die Karte momentan hat eh nicht so ganz zufrieden und ich habe den Kühler nun nunmal hier weil mein Bruder dafür keine Verwendung mehr hat. 
Sprich also: 
3) Ist der Kühler kompatibel oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?
4) Passt mein Vorhaben bezüglich der Ram-Module und der VRM's?
5) Ist es in Ordnung wenn ich Wärmeleitpads statt des G1-Thermal-Compound-glue nutze der beim accelero ii dafür eigentlich vorgesehen ist?
6) Oder laufe ich in irgendein Temperaturproblem wenn ich das ganze so umsetze?
7) Sonst müsste der Lüfter doch eigentlich Kompatibel sein? 

Ich habe die Fragen mal durchnummeriert damit ihr vielleicht auch in dem Muster antworten könnt? 
Außerdem habe ich auf den Bildern die Wichtigsten Dinge die ich angesprochen habe (hässlich) mit Paint markiert, aber ich denke es sollte hoffentlich klar geworden sein worauf ich hinaus will.

Schon mal ganz lieben Dank für die hoffentlich regen Antworten meiner Exotenfrage, ich hoffe Sie passt hier hin und ich habe nicht einen total dämlichen Denkfehler.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Euer MajorMuskel.


----------

